# Loxley Chapel oct 2013



## MD (Oct 31, 2013)

Built in 1787, by Rev Benjamin Greaves, curate of Bradfield, and a few friends. It is grade 2 listed and has been on English Heritage at risk register since August 1985. It closed in 1993. When it was completed, consecration was refused because the builders declined to put in an east window, this was possibly them running out of funds. It was later sold at auction for £315 and became an independent chapel. According to a religious census of 1851, an average congregation at an afternoon service was 200. It started performing baptisms in 1799. One famous person baptised here was Henry Tingle Wilde, who was first officer on Titanic, who reportedly committed suicide in the last moments of her sinking
history shamelessly stolen from the right rev TC 




front by M D Allen, on Flickr






ladies by M D Allen, on Flickr




organ by M D Allen, on Flickr





marsh by M D Allen, on Flickr





chess by M D Allen, on Flickr






decay by M D Allen, on Flickr






upstairs by M D Allen, on Flickr






from-above by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Oct 31, 2013)

Gorgeous that is. Thanks.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice to see this back on the map


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow what a space! Cheers for sharing sir!


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 31, 2013)

That's one ugly looking church but pretty cool inside. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 31, 2013)

That is an impressive looking chapel, can't say so much for the outside


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 31, 2013)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 31, 2013)

Thats pretty good that, interesting place
excellent photos too


----------



## AllyB (Nov 2, 2013)

georgie said:


> seen this one before thanks



But not as good shots as this mate!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 2, 2013)

Great set! 
thanks..


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice set of pics mate


----------



## sweet pea (Nov 3, 2013)

Well i havent seen this one before top stuff!!!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice shots there


----------

